# Cories and Sand



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Not so much a soft thing, more of a grain size thing. So sifting would be easier with the smallest grain possible. Find that, and you have your answer.


----------



## rrattani (Sep 3, 2014)

I think if you have the finer grain Ecocomplete (now discontinued) then you shouldn't need to cap it with anything


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Would the small sand eventually work its way down through the eco-complete? It seems like the smallest sand is oolitic sand.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

If you have a mixed-grain size substrate the larger grains will generally work their way to the top, smaller to the bottom. The mechanical action of stirring will create gaps for things to fall into. The smaller grains will be able to fit into smaller gaps that the larger ones cannot. This will cause the smaller grains to end up working their way to the bottom over time.

There is some degree of exception to this if the small grains have low enough density or small enough particles to suspend in water.. ie: fine silt will generally end up floating around in the water for a while and settle on top of everything.


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

Best cory sand has a grain size of 0.4-0.8 mm. and rounded grains  Then it is safe for them to filter the sand through their gills.


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ghia said:


> Best cory sand has a grain size of 0.4-0.8 mm. and rounded grains  Then it is safe for them to filter the sand through their gills.


What substrate do you use for your cories?


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

I use Flourite Dark, with sand on top...light sand with a grain size of 0.4-0.6 mm.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

I use Pool Filter Sand. It's small grained, rounded, natural light brown color, but its also not _too_ small. It's great for cories and loaches, I would never keep kuhlis without it. It's also very cheap, usually around $15 for a 50 lb bag. I used about 3 bags on a 75 gallon tank for a 3" substrate, to give you an idea of how far that will go. You can find it at any Pool/Spa supply store.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Caribsea moonlight sand is kinda nice. It is almost pure white. That may be gawdy in some tanks though. It is a very fine sand though, almost like powdered sugar!
Interestingly enough, I was walking by the Mississippi river a few weeks ago and I noticed that it lays down a very fine sand on it's floodbanks. This sand is very fine like powdered sugar and the moonlight sand. It isn't pure white though, it is yellowish-tan. Fun to play with though! That sand is sooo soft!
Carbisea Sunset Gold is another sand by Caribsea. It is more natural looking and has a very pleasing tan-color (like the Mississippi river sand). It is only slightly larger than the moonlight sand. The Sunset Gold is still VERY fine grained, I am thinking about using it for my cories. It looks ideal (if you don't want the pure white of the Moonlight Sand)
Here is a nice picture I found on google image search:
http://s266.photobucket.com/user/nikelodeon79/media/sandpic2.jpg.html
The white one on the left is Carbisea Moonlight Sand and as you can see it is almost like sugar. The one on the bottom is Caribsea Sunset Gold sand and you can see that the grains are all fairly uniform and rounded. The darker one on the right is Lowe's play sand and you can see that it doesn't look quite as friendly as the other two.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I like CaribSea Sunset Gold sand myself. It's a nice light color without being too bright. A relatively small grain, but not too fine. My past Corys have enjoyed digging around in it.

David


----------



## GreenAcres (Jun 26, 2014)

I use the Caribsea Super Naturals, but I wish it were a more natural color. It's pretty stark white. My cories love it though.


----------

